# Konqueror macht Pausen beim Browsen

## foetus

Witziger Thread aber ernster Hintergrund:

Beim Browsen unter KDE 3.3.0 legt Konqueror manchmal Pausen ein.

Das betrifft ausschließlich das Öffnen von Links oder Domainadressen. Ist manchmal da, manchmal nicht.

Das Öffnen von PortScan.de dauert z.B. ca 20sec.

Habe schon den Zwischenspeicher frisiert, lief mal mit 5120 KB (Standard), mal mit 10000 KB, mal hatte

ich ihn ausgeschaltet. Zwischenspeicher aktuell halten lieferte dabei die besten Ergebnisse (mit 5120 KB).

Ihr habt schon einiges darüber geschrieben, allerdings habe ich nichts gefunden, was mir weiterhelfen könnte.

Resolv.conf ist o.k., steht nur der Router als nameserver drin. Domainname hab ich aus dem default-runlevel geschmissen. Woran kanns liegen?

ps: Problem trat mit Firefox nicht auf.

----------

## foetus

sorry, hatt ich vergessen - ist ein schnelles 2Mbit LAN (daran kanns also nicht liegen)

----------

## Lenz

Problem ist mir bekannt, hab das leider auch ab und zu. Lösung kenn' ich keine. Hat sich bei mir mit KDE 3.2 eingeschlichen.

----------

## dreadhead

Ich hab sowas auch manchmal. Es hat sich herausgestellt dass mldonkey den upstream meiner internetverbindung total zugemüllt hat. (Wieso passiert sowas eigendlich nie beim downstream  :Laughing:   :Laughing: ). Naja vielleicht ist ja bei euch auch irgendwo etwas das die Verbindung kurzzeitig zumüllt...

----------

## foetus

Ich bins wieder. Habe erstmal zu Firefox gewechselt, bis das Problem geklärt ist.

Mit Zwischenspeicher oder ohne - irgendwann kriegt konqueror Ladehemmung...

----------

## setotak

Hi,

vielleicht liegt an einer möglichen IPv6 Unterstüzung, die aktiviert ist, aber nicht nötig ist. Normalerweise dürfte es kein Problem sein, aber bei mir war der Konqueror auch etwas am stolpern. 

Möglicherweise hilft es (falls ipv6 in den Use Flags ist)  in der  /etc/env.d/99kde-env  folgendes einzutragen.

KDE_NO_IPV6 = 1

Bei mir funktioniert es.

Gruß

Seto

----------

## marc

Auf kde.org habe ich in einem Bugreport gelesen das Konqueror Probleme hat mit dem Cache.

Seiten die im Cache sind sollten direkt verfügbar sein, sind es aber nicht. Der scheint die aus dem Cache lesen zu wollen, schafft es aber nicht und versucht dann wieder die Seite zu aktualisieren. So oder so ähnlich, ob es gefixt ist weiß ich im Moment nicht. 

Mal in den Bugreports suchen. In 3.4 soll es aber wohl auf jeden Fall gefixt werden. Ob IPv6 Unterstützung dann auch noch bremst in 3.4 weiß ich nicht. 

Einfach mal nach suchen.

----------

## foetus

An ipv6 liegts nicht, trotzdem danke. Ich glaube, der Zwischenspeicher sollte besser deaktiviert sein.

Scheinbar gibts Probleme beim Chaching. Selbiges Problem hatte auch der alte Mozilla (übrigens auch Netscape).

Vielleicht weiß jemand eine Lösung - wie geschrieben, einstweilen läuft bei mir Firefox, da gibts keine Probleme.

Konqueror ist allerdings wesentlich komfortabler  - eigentlich schade...

----------

## foetus

p.s.  auch ohne Zwischenspeicher dasselbe Problem.... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## foetus

Ich habe momentan testweise mandrake 10.1 installiert mit kde 3.2 - da läuft Konqueror mit Standardeinstellungen fantastisch!

Vielleicht liegts an der KDE-Version?

----------

## Lenz

Hab seit einigen Tagen KDE 3.4. Bislang ist das Problem nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Hoffen wir das Beste!  :Smile: 

----------

## dek

Ich finde das neue Caching-Verhalten von Konqueror 3.4 recht seltsam. Bei mir werden sehr häufig Bilder neugeladen die eingentlich im cache liegen sollten. Die Hänger sind aber definitiv verschwunden.  :Smile: 

----------

## foetus

Auf meinem Workstationrechner klappts komischerweise, mein Proxy läuft mit squid ... kommt pfeilschnell

----------

## Kuhrscher

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und zwar auch nur mit Konqueror und nicht mit Firefox. Letztlich ist das wohl ein Problem mit dem Nameserver. Ich hab, wie hier im Board auch irgendwo empfohlen, statt der IP des Routers die beiden Nameserver meines Providers (HanseNet) in der resolve.conf angegeben und seit dem läuft das ganze wunderbar.

So sieht das ganze jetzt aus:

```
domain netzwerk.lan

nameserver 213.191.74.19

nameserver 213.191.74.18

```

Ich denke das sollte die Probleme beheben... Gute Nacht  :Cool: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

Nicht ganz unwesentlich ist auch noch folgende Zeile in /etc/conf.d/net, damit beim Systemstart die resolve.conf nicht überschrieben wird:

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-NR"
```

So, aber jetzt echt gute Nacht!

----------

## foetus

Danke, werds mal ausprobieren.  :Laughing: 

----------

## foetus

Liegt augenscheinlich an KDE 3.3.0, mit 3.2 gibts das Problem nicht, dagegen macht der 3.3er Konqueror keine Zicken, wenn ich mit meinen Gentoo-Client über squid ins Internet geh' - tja...werd ich wohl mit leben müssen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## syncmaster

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit das exakt selbe Problem und habe es bezüglich webdav immer noch. Das Problem war eine Kombination aus meinem DSL-Router Draytek (2200e+) Vigor, KDE 3.2 und der Firmware. KDE kam nicht mit den DNS Requests zurande (od. umgekehrt), die der  Draytek (od. KDE) von sich gab. Unter KDE 3.1 war dies nicht, aber unter KDE 3.2. Ich stellte dann meinen DNS auf meinen Server um, statt auf den Draytek, und das Problem war weg. Unter KDE 3.3 habe ich diesen Effekt nicht feststellen können. Aber Wenn es um FTP od. (insbesondere) Webdav geht, dann hat KDE immer noch Problem mit dem Draytek. Entsprechende KDE Bugreports existieren schon.

----------

